# How to increase size of shoulders



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

What's the best thing you can do? Mil press?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Synthol 10ml side delts....BOOOM!


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

some hard training military presses, behind the neck presses, upright rows and lateral raises as long as your hittin them hard and getting enough rest and food they should respond


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I have recently started super-setting DB Lat Raises with Military Press with some good results!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

(Pyramids!!!!!!) Load up the dumbbell rack with about 6-8 different weights in weight order, starting lightish say E.g. ( 6kg 10kg 14kg 18kg 24kg 28kg 32kg 36kg) or whatever you can physically lift. Choose from 3 to 6 reps without swinging and off you go. You start with the weights at your side do a kind of hammer curl but carry on the momentum into a should-press. No breaks in between 3 reps of 6kg then 10kg then 14kg etc until you totally fail then you've gotta come back down the rack. Make this your last shoulder exercise as it's a finisher, boom boom you're done if you don't add sixe after doing this for a month then you're quite possibly G-A-Y.


----------



## _Shaun_ (Mar 2, 2011)

You want to hit each of the three delt heads seperately - remember that any pressing is 90% a front delt exercise.

Upright Rows for middle delt

Military Press for front delt

Bent Over Rear Delt Laterals for rear delt


----------



## jolly-olly (Dec 10, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> some hard training military presses, *behind the neck presses*, upright rows and lateral raises as long as your hittin them hard and getting enough rest and food they should respond


I don't like doing this exercise as it puts my shoulder joint in a risky position and I fear I might do some damage.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I would say when doing shoulders you should add cable exercises as this will keep the tension on the muscle. I've had better result since adding this for the last month


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Ive always wondered this but.. why do they call it a military press? I thought military workouts were all press-ups, chins, pull-ups, dips, sit-ups etc just bodyweight stuff.. none of my mates have ever said they had to use a gym


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

jolly-olly said:


> I don't like doing this exercise as it puts my shoulder joint in a risky position and I fear I might do some damage.


 just use front presses then if behind the neck presses are done correctly i think you would be fine i only listed them because when i do them i feel my traps working more than when i do front presses


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

feet together as if to attention


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Ive always wondered this but.. why do they call it a military press? I thought military workouts were all press-ups, chins, pull-ups, dips, sit-ups etc just bodyweight stuff.. none of my mates have ever said they had to use a gym


Not sure if i'm right but i think the exercise is called military press coz they make them do the same move with their rifle


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Not sure if i'm right but i think the exercise is called military press coz they make them do the same move with their rifle


lol funny think of a soldier standing to attention feet together ...means properly strict form lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

uhan said:


> lol funny think of a soldier standing to attention feet together ...means properly strict form lol


 :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Synthol 10ml side delts....BOOOM!


Lol AKA Gregg Valentino


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Military press: Heels together with strict form. It is called the "Military Press" because this movement used to be the general indicator or test of one's strength in the military.

text from wikipedia


----------

